# Could the U.S. intervene with ISIS in the near future?



## treybrah_ (Apr 19, 2015)

It has just been something I've been contemplating with myself and others, could the U.S. put troops on the ground? I mean ISIS are killing innocents even their own kind, their own Muslims to which they swore to kill us infidels for not conforming with their ideals. 

I mean, we have our own citizens being persuaded by their sick evil agenda... I know we have SOF forces there doing I don't know what (of course). But, I'm just curious to see what this community has to say on the situation at hand here... Will it take for them to take credit for some (God forbid) mass terror attack until the U.S. goes in? 

Very interested to hear what you all think and what holds ahead in the future as far as combat and what wannabe future SOF guys like me and current guys may have to face..

Thanks.


----------



## treybrah_ (Apr 19, 2015)

I am sorry... I didn't know I could scroll down and there were more forums with questions like this in the "Modern War". Please delete this. My mistake. 

Thanks.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 19, 2015)

treybrah_ said:


> It has just been something I've been contemplating with myself and others, could the U.S. put troops on the ground? I mean ISIS are killing innocents even their own kind, their own Muslims to which they swore to kill us infidels for not conforming with their ideals.
> 
> I mean, we have our own citizens being persuaded by their sick evil agenda... I know we have SOF forces there doing I don't know what (of course). But, I'm just curious to see what this community has to say on the situation at hand here... Will it take for them to take credit for some (God forbid) mass terror attack until the U.S. goes in?
> 
> ...





treybrah_ said:


> I am sorry... I didn't know I could scroll down and there were more forums with questions like this in the "Modern War". Please delete this. My mistake.
> 
> Thanks.



Now you know why we are constantly asking young hopefuls to use the search feature, browse, and read instructions...  :wall:

You need to step up your situational awareness if you want to be a TACP.

Decent recovery though.

Thread Closed.


----------

